# Why they call me Rockstarplumber.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This is why the fellows that know me best around here in my parts call me Rockstarplumber. I have been playing guitar for over 15 yrs. I love music, any genre as long as it has a good hook. I try not to be one demisional just as I do in the field with my plumbing. Here are some pics of my gear. The Gibson Les Paul is my latest purchase. Got this guitar a couple of weeks ago and its like a wet dream in the ear. Wife was pissed when I brought it home. I think she saw it as 2 months mortgage payments. I saw it as a work of art and american craftsmanship and history at its best.:thumbsup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*hey Rockstarplumber- I Can Play Ina Gadda Da Vita On My Spartan 1065 Sewer Machine, You Might Be To Young To Remember That Tune?*

*rockin Out In The Buckeye State, Leak 1*


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

leak1 said:


> *hey Rockstarplumber- I Can Play Ina Gadda Da Vita On My Spartan 1065 Sewer Machine, You Might Be To Young To Remember That Tune?*
> 
> *rockin Out In The Buckeye State, Leak 1*


That would be interesting to hear. Know the tune very well. Classic rock is one of my favs on the job.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice pix rockstarplumber, is that your daughter in the pix?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

leak1 said:


> *hey Rockstarplumber- I Can Play Ina Gadda Da Vita On My Spartan 1065 Sewer Machine, You Might Be To Young To Remember That Tune?*
> 
> *rockin Out In The Buckeye State, Leak 1*


The long version?

Mark


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Bill said:


> Nice pix rockstarplumber, is that your daughter in the pix?


Yea, thats my oldest daughter Madysen, she will be 4 in june.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I just hope like heck YOU don't get burned by gasoline like my son did. I like your guitars, but not your avatar, sorry guy.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I just hope like heck YOU don't get burned by gasoline like my son did. I like your guitars, but not your avatar, sorry guy.


Someone out there has had someone they know attacked by a gator. They might find your avatar disturbing. 

Rockstar's avatar breaks no posting rules that I am aware of. 

It's all part of living in a country where you can spout your opinion and I can spout mine... Lighten up.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice guitars you have the RS.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Someone out there has had someone they know attacked by a gator. They might find your avatar disturbing.
> 
> Rockstar's avatar breaks no posting rules that I am aware of.
> 
> It's all part of living in a country where you can spout your opinion and I can spout mine... Lighten up.


I agree. I was talking to him in a personal matter. We do know each other personally. I thought that he out of friendship would understand. I was not asking the entire forum to respond. Guess I should have pm'd him instead of letting the entire forum know. My apoligise to the forum, But until someone writes in and says they don't like my gator, then I will keep it. Can't say that I like your truck either. How's that?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, btw. I think the Hilter avatar was better. At least it didn't signify that anyone was being murdered or mamed like he was know for.
:furious:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Someone out there has had someone they know attacked by a gator. They might find your avatar disturbing.
> 
> Rockstar's avatar breaks no posting rules that I am aware of.
> 
> It's all part of living in a country where you can spout your opinion and I can spout mine... Lighten up.


COuldn't have said it any better. Talk like this signifies everything that is wrong with this country today. Everyones has feelings on something and it PISSES me off. No prayer or god in schools, no confedrate flags, no ten conmandments in the court houses. AND WHY? cause some douche has his feelings about the subject.
PLASTICMAN, seriuosly, I have 3 children of my own now, all girls, the oldset being 4. I have compasion for what you went through with your son, but i know it had to be a long time ago. Im sorry for the tradgedy. But, i am not changing my avatar. It is no way a slap in the face to you, as i do have respect for you(even though you are a gator fan)
Im Oscar mike.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Oh, btw. I think the Hilter avatar was better. At least it didn't signify that anyone was being murdered or mamed like he was know for.
> :furious:


The hitler avatar was a little too edgy to me in the end. That was a god awful man. :no:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I agree. I was talking to him in a personal matter. We do know each other personally. I thought that he out of friendship would understand. I was not asking the entire forum to respond. Guess I should have pm'd him instead of letting the entire forum know. My apoligise to the forum, But until someone writes in and says they don't like my gator, then I will keep it. Can't say that I like your truck either. How's that?


 
Lucky for us, it's a free country baby! You don't have to like my truck

What's not to like:laughing: I agree on the pm thing. If something is in public view it WILL get a comment.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok. Here me out people. 
I did NOT mean to pee anyone off about this at all. Its just that I voiced an opinion and I got opinions back. 
I do not want anyone to hack at me because of some picture that I have to look at each time I read a particular someones response in this forum.
It's just that each time I look at my son with the skin graphs on his neck that to me look like hell and never will look normal," even though my wife tells him and me that it looks great", I can never ever forget that moment in my life when his brother called us from the emergency room with the news of his accident. That was ONLY 2 years ago. It is so fresh in my mind as if yesteday.
Ever since that day, I think about it when I fill up my car at the gas station. I think about it when I refuel my lawnmower, I think about it when I see gas, gas gas, anywhere.
I know a lot of you people out there may have kids. I hope nothing tramatic like this ever happens to them. You just don't know what kind of effect it has on you being a parent and something like that happened to them. I would have traded places with him and took the pain and suffering just so he wouldn't have to but that of course was not possible. So now I have to try to find a way to overcome the memory of all that happened, but for me, I think I am taking it harder than he or his mother is, or either she is much stronger than me to not let her feelings show.
I am sorry if I offended anyone here with a simple request. Guess I should not let my aligator mouth overload my humming bird ass.
And no, I am not a Florida gator fan. Just was messin with Rock. Thought he and I could make a joke of it. Guess the joke was on me. :hang:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm scared of gators.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Ok. Here me out people.
> I did NOT mean to pee anyone off about this at all. Its just that I voiced an opinion and I got opinions back.
> I do not want anyone to hack at me because of some picture that I have to look at each time I read a particular someones response in this forum.
> It's just that each time I look at my son with the skin graphs on his neck that to me look like hell and never will look normal," even though my wife tells him and me that it looks great", I can never ever forget that moment in my life when his brother called us from the emergency room with the news of his accident. That was ONLY 2 years ago. It is so fresh in my mind as if yesteday.
> ...


Well, Then since your not a gator fan, I know you could appreciate this, got this from one of the coaches that I do work for.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh that must have cost you bundles to be up there in the booster seats. lol


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Oh that must have cost you bundles to be up there in the booster seats. lol


I wish, havent made that much money yet, BUT, eventually they will get some money from me. Jim Gladden, linebackers coach from like 85 to 99 got that for me. Real nice guy. One hell of a trophy room, and those championship rings, man oh man, they are a thing of beauty.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out my new avatar. The thing is supposed to jump but it ain't working. :furious:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman,

I'll tell you what I got from your last post. I got that you think about it anytime you deal with gasoline. Now that I have read it, I will also think about it when I deal with gasoline or any other flammable substance. Sometimes we are not as careful as we should be. Now some of us will hear your voice in our heads when we are about to do something stupid.

THANK YOU PLASTICMAN:yes:

Rockstarplumber,
VERY cool football.:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks ron, that is pretty freaking cool right there dude.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

And those of you who wanted to know about plasticmans relationship, well, this thread is where it started going all wrong.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

See ya found it RSP, I had a hard time finding it


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice post man.Glad to know there are some fellow rocking plumbers out there.(Cute kid too)I've owned both of those same guitars in the past and the one I miss the most is the korean PRS.(I used it for a back up and drop tuned songs live)As far as the LP studio,it sounded fantastic but would not stay in tune for the length of a song.In the end it sat on a stand for most sets because of tuning issues,While my Strat was the go to guitar.I ended up selling it because I got a decent offer and more oft than not, I have more guitars around than I use so I tend to use them as currency toward other gear.
Anyway, hope yours is not giving you the same issues that I had with mine, and happy jamming to you and yours.I'll dig up some pics of my stuff and post back soon.

Keep on Rockin'
Sheppard


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Rockstar, I don't play guitar but a know a few who do. That Les Paul is real choice! Is that color what you call "sunburst"?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


>


Ron, you're pretty handy around a computer, aren't ya?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea its a sunburst, and to Sheppard, Mine stays in tune pretty well, other than the G string as it is the one i do the most of my bends and ghost notes on. I have no complaints about the LP. The PRS is sitting collecting dust. Best buy Has an SG in there i want sooooo bad. But, I want to buy a mesa boogie mark v head, before i buy another guitar.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Regulator said:


> Ron, you're pretty handy around a computer, aren't ya?


I tinker around, but far from knowing what to do. :laughing:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Hay RSP,

Compliments from my kids!


----------



## Sheppard (Aug 23, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yea its a sunburst, and to Sheppard, Mine stays in tune pretty well, other than the G string as it is the one i do the most of my bends and ghost notes on. I have no complaints about the LP. The PRS is sitting collecting dust. Best buy Has an SG in there i want sooooo bad. But, I want to buy a mesa boogie mark v head, before i buy another guitar.


Glad to hear it man.I regret that I didnt try a Graphtech nut and bridge on mine before parting ways with it.At the time my job kept me busy and the band was booked on most weekends, so I didnt have time to really tweak it.I really wish that I would have had the time to do that because it was an awesome sounding instrument, even with the stock pick ups.
Hope you make enough $$$$ this week to pick up that SG.Ive never owned one but I love the way they sound and play.If it is good enough for Tony, it is good enough for me.
Take care,
Sheppard


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I got some new shiot this week. Some Marshall.:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice lookin cab there RSP!:thumbup:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Can you hit the sweet spot on that marshall without waking up the neighbors?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

we're still waiting for a solo. How about Steve Vai, you like him?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Can you hit the sweet spot on that marshall without waking up the neighbors?


:no:


----------

